# fuel filter location on '67



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anybody know where the fuel filter is located on an original 67 GTO 4 brrl? On the carb itself or elsewhere?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It should be behind the 1" fitting were the fuel line comes into the carb. Remove the inlet line from the pump while supporting that 1" fitting, and then remove the fitting to expose the filter.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is one in the fuel inlet on the carb, and if your car had Heavy Duty Cooling, there is a fuel filter with a fuel return line on it that mounts in line from the fuel pump to the carb....close to where the alternator is. The idea was to let hot fuel flow back into the tank (like modern Fuel injected cars do) to cool the gas and prevent vapor lock. I ripped my HD filter off on the side of the road in Idaho back in '88 when my car was vapor locking at Craters of the Moon...(turned out to be a collapsed sock inside the tank). I really should put it back. I didn't know any better then....You should be able to find a diagram of it somewhere.....probably the '67 Pontiac Body Manual.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dave, there is an air conditioned '66 on ebay right now, number 170401246713 that has a couple of excellent photos of the correct fuel filter and its position that you were asking about. It's the auxilliary filter used on all GTO's with the HD cooling.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks. Found the location at the carb and bought a inline filter from Napa.


----------

